# T-Bar rows?



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Why dosent anyone do T-Bar rowing anymore it has put more meat on my back than any other exercise going, i get all my clients to do it with amazing results. cannot get the same results with cable seated rows, then i suppose i would be doing weighted press ups instead of DB bench if if worked.

Anyone there still love the T-Bar?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

bent over barbell for i.


----------



## leeal (Jan 1, 2010)

i still use t-bar rows and like you said its added some thickness to my back, i just seem to be able to add more weight to it.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Simple answer is that its too hard... most gym bunnies dont want to really train they just want to be able to say they go to the gym... bent overs for my main stay back but I like t-bars too...


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

As it happens they are going in my back from today.

It'll go something like this

Yates row

Deadlifts

Tbar row

Chins

Curls

Bicep machine (like a preacher)

Got this especially for it


----------



## hayz (May 26, 2010)

sorry for being a tad dumb, but what are yates rows?????


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

hayz said:


> sorry for being a tad dumb, but what are yates rows?????






 3mins 25 in this vid


----------



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

as posted, close grip either under or over hand, you only lean forward from the hips a bit so the bar can run up your thighs into your lower ab/hip region!

Just a different version of the bent over row imo, it takes pressure off your lower back so you can usually row alot more weight than normal bent over rows. I like using them as well as parallel bent over rows


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i think its the fact that most people dont like to use a barbell and also its not always easy to secure the other end when doing T bar rows. I know in the past I have had trouble with the free end rising up even with a dumbell on the loose end


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> i think its the fact that most people dont like to use a barbell and also its not always easy to secure the other end when doing T bar rows. I know in the past I have had trouble with the free end rising up even with a dumbell on the loose end


I see most people jam it in a corner somewhere, probably work better than a dumbbell


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I alternate week on week:

Overhand grip bent over row

Close grip EZ bar bent over row (these are awesome!)

Underhand grip bent over row

Makeshift T bar row

Bent over rowing coupled with deadlifting is the best thing for back thickness IMO


----------

